# Water softness



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

Do piranha like the water hard, a little hard, moderate, a little soft,or soft?
Pleaser tell me what hardness of water piranha like. It's the last thing to check everything else is perfect. Hopefully tomorrow I will be getting my piranha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Also. just to throw this in here, Wut kind of food should I buy to start them off tomorrow and how often should I feed them from than on?


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

not sure about water but start them off on a few foods...such as shrimp, ground beef, beefheart...etc


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

i found my fish love eating earthworms...and it's actually pretty cool to watch. they never touch the bottom before they are hit


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

not like that actually answers your original question or anything...


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

Anyone else?


----------



## BoSox65 (Sep 3, 2003)

Everything I have read says piranha's prefer acidic soft water with a ph of about 6.8
Funny thing is, where I live the water is very hard and alkaline. My p's bred in water that was 7.5 in ph and very hard.
I guess it all depends on what they are used to over time.

I feed my red bellies, shrimp, beef heart, pinky mice, jumbo min pellets (they go to the top for these beleive it or not) feeder goldfish kept in a 20 gallon holding tank with aquarium salt and aquarisol added to the water to prevent disease.

I also feed them frozen smelt at times.
I would feed them once a day and see how they do, make sure nothing gets left behind that will rot in your tank. You may pick up a few cory catfish and a pleco to clean things up a bit. Hope this helps.


----------

